# чикерить / чекерить



## rizhenka

Добрый день! Возможно вы знаете как по-английски "чикерить"?

Контекст: "мой стропальщик, Янис, куда-то делся. Я догадываюсь, куда он делся – метнулся в кусты, и нет его. По скорости перемещения, по вектору понятно, куда парень побежал. А тут трактор подъезжает, надо чикерить."

Вовсе не понимаю смысл глагола.

Спасибо заранее!


----------



## rusita preciosa

I've never heard this word before (sorry too lazy to google). Do you know its meaning?


----------



## rizhenka

rusita preciosa said:


> I've never heard this word before (sorry too lazy to google). Do you know its meaning?



I've tried google and it yields very little, certainly nothing I can find that helps me understand what it means. I'm stuck!


----------



## estreets

rizhenka said:


> Добрый день! Возможно, вы знаете, как по-английски "чикерить"?


Лично я и по-русски его не знаю...


----------



## rusita preciosa

Can you may be provide more context + some background - where / when does this take place? what's the setting? who are the characters?


----------



## rizhenka

rusita preciosa said:


> Can you may be provide more context + some background - where / when does this take place? what's the setting? who are the characters?



It's from a short anecdote told by a Russian man who worked as a lumberjack in Latvia for 20 years (1970-1990). In this little story the verb чикерить is used without any footnotes or indication that it isn't a generally-understood Russian word, though I suppose it might be linked to Latvian somehow...

Hope that information helps!


----------



## alex410

Могу предположить что слово универсальное и может применяться с различными значениями, по аналогии с некоторыми производными от мата. Хотя, сколько живу, первый раз его встретил.


----------



## elemika

Судя по контексту, что-то связанное с лесоповалом.
Вот еще пример: А на практике - проблема в том, что даже опытный вальщик (а в лесу деревья нужно валить в определенном направлении, что бы *чикерить* и трелевать было удобно) не всегда может уложить дерево в строго определенном направлении, и это елки-сосны.

Трелевать: Доставлять древесину (срубленные деревья, хлысты, брёвна) с лесосек к дорогам, к местам погрузки

А чикерить? Цеплять к трактору???

По контексту: стропальщик Янис. Стропальщик - Тот, кто обслуживает строп.
*Стропы* в переводе с голландского языка означает «Петля».  *Стропы*  используют для подъема и транспортировки грузов самого различного характера. 

Видимо, стропальщик должен был стропить деревья (здесь: чикерить)

*Стропить*: to sling; to attach a sling to the load


----------



## StudentX

Or, it could simply be a misspelled word.


----------



## rusita preciosa

May be it makes sense to post this on the Latvian forum? (by Latvian I guess I mean "other languages")


----------



## Добрословец

Мне подсказал двоюродный, что является просто сленгом каким-то, означающее то же, что и слово "следить". А может он и ошибаться.


----------



## Maroseika

Чикерить < чекерить < чекер.
Трелевочный чекер служит для подъема круглого леса, шпал и т.п. в горизонтальном положении.
Чекерить - надевать чекеры на пачки шпал или кругляка. Это задача стропальщика, который некстати метнулся в кусты.
Здесь можно посмотреть, как чекер выглядит: http://www.1kran.ru/pages/zahvat-gruz.html
А здесь - инструкция по применению: http://www.snip-info.ru/Toi_r-_15-035-97.htm


----------



## username854

Интересное словечко!


----------



## rizhenka

maroseika said:


> Чикерить < чекерить < чекер.
> Трелевочный чекер служит для подъема круглого леса, шпал и т.п. в горизонтальном положении.
> Чекерить - надевать чекеры на пачки шпал или кругляка. Это задача стропальщика, который некстати метнулся в кусты.
> Здесь можно посмотреть, как чекер выглядит: http://www.1kran.ru/pages/zahvat-gruz.html
> А здесь - инструкция по применению: http://www.snip-info.ru/toi_r-_15-035-97.htm



Огромное спасибо!!


----------



## druzhina

StudentX said:


> Or, it could simply be a misspelled word.


 
Most likely it is a misspelled word. I've googled "чекирить" (that sounds very close to "чикерить"), and it means "наблюдать, следить" (to watch).


----------



## konung

Хмм я подумал что это сленговое, что-то типа "смотреть в оба, быть внимательным"

Вот ещё одно употребление:
http://www.aufo.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=703&view=next


----------



## What is the English for?

А откуда это? Из книги? Я спрашиваю, потому что в зависимости от ситуации одно и то же слово может иметь разный смысл. Возможно, это слово связано с профессией, а может с криминалом (тогда это сленг).


----------



## morzh

Мне показалось, что в свете спрошенного Rizhenk-ой, и отвеченного Маросейкой (со ссылками на то, что такое "чекер") довольно ясно, о чем идет речь. Зачем создавать путаницу?


----------



## druzhina

morzh said:


> Мне показалось, что в свете спрошенного rizhenk-ой, и отвеченного Маросейкой (со ссылками на то, что такое "чекер") довольно ясно, о чем идет речь. Зачем создавать путаницу?


 
Да, Морж, вы правы. Просто я заинтересовался другими вариантами применения "чикерить", найдёнными в гугле, в контексте, отличном от обсуждаемого. Безусловно, в интересующем нас контексте "чикерить" имеет значение, озвученное Маросейкой.


----------

